# bcm4313 4727 [SOLVED]

## ShmulikA

Hi all,

I recently tried gentoo on vmware as apache server - loved it and installed it on my laptop

all my linux distro had problems with this idi*t broadcom 4313 4727.

I dont really remember what i did in my fedora box but i am sure i compile some source there for it.

I emerged broadcom-sta. for now i think it will work (i can see the module although didnt tested it - waiting for finishing gnome installation and other basic stuffs).

so i just want to make it clear for me and every1 else who got this broadcom. my question is:

What is the best why getting it work bcm 4313 4727?

emerge?

ndiswrapepr?

wlcutter?

compile source?

anything else?

thanks in advance, and i am sure other ppl will use this thread since its a common question not only in gentoo distro's.

probably the best is broadcom-sta that can be installed through emerge (check last post in this thread)Last edited by ShmulikA on Fri Feb 24, 2012 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yuu

Hi ShmulikA,

If you don't mind having a proprietary driver, keep your broadcom-sta.

According to their readme.txt (link), It seems that they're supporting your card :

 *Quote:*   

> 	   BRCM		    PCI		  PCI		  Dell
> 
> 	  Product Name	  Vendor ID	Device ID	Product ID
> 
>           -------------	 ----------	---------   	-----------
> ...

 

And for the free driver, it doesn't seems to support your card : it's still work in progress (link);

I have broadcom 14e4:4315 (aka Dell 1395) and it's working flawlessly with =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 with =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2  :Smile: 

Good luck :]

----------

## ShmulikA

yep i know this progress was since my fedora installation about a year ago.

i dont think it will change its state.

btw i got asus eee pc 1215n

just asking for the BEST option because there are many options and most of them have bugs or not work...

if i remember correctly i used ndiswrapper for this driver before some time ago. so there are options but what is the best?

Some1 is using alfa awus036nhr and how?

----------

## Gusar

I'd say the "best" is to use the in-kernel brcmsmac driver.

----------

## ShmulikA

just to finish this for other users:

1. check no wireless kernel drivers are loaded or enabled (unless you have more than one wic).

2. check so no other drivers like b43 or anything else loaded as module for this interface. to make sure:

lsmod

or

modprobe -l

3.emerge it. this is unstable so you need to unmask it first so check about it (output for emerge will give you good clues).

bcm4313 4727 emerge broadcom-sta 

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> I have broadcom 14e4:4315 (aka Dell 1395) and it's working flawlessly with =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 with =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2 

 

This thread has helped me a lot, particularly the hint about versions pointed out by Yuu. 

I have unsuccessfully tried to emerge versions 5.100.82.38-r1, 5.100.82.111, 5.100.82.112 of broadcom-sta in kernel 3.2, receiving an error about "‘ndo_set_multicast_list’ specified in initializer". This is related with the changes in the network stack in linux 3.2. While the stable version of broadcom-sta emerges in linux-3.1, broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2 is the only one that emerges in linux-3.2.

I have also tried the in-kernel brcmsmac driver, but it does not seem to work with 14e4:4727: <i>Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)</i>

In the way to this happy ending, I have been involved in other matters that could also help, but I am not completely sure. I have set this in my kernel:

```
# grep CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT .config

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y
```

And installed net-wireless/b43-firmware:

```
[I] net-wireless/b43-firmware

     Available versions:  

        (b43legacy)     ~3.130.20.0!m!b!s

        (b43)   ~4.80.53.0!m!b!s ~4.150.10.5!m!b!s (~)4.174.64.19!m!b!s

     Installed versions:  4.174.64.19(b43)!m!b!s(21:54:44 02/04/12)

     Homepage:            http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43

     Description:         broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-2.6.32
```

Cheers!

----------

